# Obsidian Detailing:BMW 430d M sport New car Prep



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi guys, bit of a break from the norm for me to start this month off, a NEW car in good condition! The owner is a car nut and knew exactly what he wanted. The exterior tidying up, leather protecting and Gtechniq C1/exo protection externally.

Job 1 was assessment and cleaning. Car was in good nick, with a limited amount of transport wax still leaking etc

P1040568 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040573 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040571 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040572 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040576 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040578 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040579 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

I started by covering it in a pre spray which was left to dwell then pressure washed off with hot water

P1040581 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040586 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then it had its contact wash, using a little mit to also get in the grille and door shuts

P1040565 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Second bucket doing its job as always

P1040589 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then the car wash decontaminated with the ads clay cloth

P1040591 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And pulled in for drying with towels and blowers

P1040594 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

First job was to remove the wheels and deal with the callipers

P1040596 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040597 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040600 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040599 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040602 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The hubs were also done at the same stage, bmw owners will know they tarnish quickly
Wheels were next, these were cleaned and decontaminated front to back, then sealed before dressing the tyres with ads nano tyre coat. They were then remounted and torqued to the appropriate levels

P1040603 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040608 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Wheels were covered to stop dust and solvent settling on them and the car was taped up

P1040612 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040614 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Time for polishing. The majority of the car was in great condition, and required nothing more than a single stage with the 3401

P1040616 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040617 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040618 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040619 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Other areas were a little worse, requiring a little more work

P1040621 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040622 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040623 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040626 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040641 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Hard at work on the "tightwork"

P1040638 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Interior next. Glass was cleaned with a prototype glass cleaner, leather was cleaned with ads organic leather cleaner and then protected with Dr Leather dye blocker, mats were protected with 303 fabric guard
Dye was removed easily

P1040646 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040648 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

50/50, they were not that bad in truth

P1040651 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040652 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040654 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Crystal clean glass

P1040664 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

So once the coatings were applied, i had the opportunity to take some images inside, but completely forgot to take exterior ones lol, due to spending a long time chatting with the owner. Typical !

P1040669 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040673 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040677 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040681 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040682 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040689 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040691 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040693 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

It was a nice change working a newer, great condition car. Alas, that has already changed lol


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice job Matt, love the finish on the M4 and must try some of the ADS nano tyre coat


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Do you stock the ADS organic leather cleaner as I cannot see it on your website??


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

camerashy said:


> Do you stock the ADS organic leather cleaner as I cannot see it on your website??


Its never been available unfortunately. But i think it IS a complete product so it may be stocked at a a later stage


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Lovely job as always mate, great looking motor and love the choice of leather . I am the owner would of been delighted


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Matt. Great job.

I'm really interested to hear how "new" is new? You mentioned and showed the transport wax in the pics. 

What I really want to know is were those swirls 1) present from the factory, 2) put on there by the dealer during PDI, or 3) owner inflicted prior to the detailing? - I could almost understand the latter, knowing the car was going to have a full detail so less care might be taken prior to this.

The ones highlighted look horrendous, particularly the side panel / door shot, and not at a level I would expect to see on a brand new car, or am I being completely naive? My 7 year old 525d has less swirls and whilst looked after, it has never been machine polished!

The reason I am asking is my new BM arrives next week. I've already instructed that no cleaning has to be done during PDI, but if it is going to have swirls like that from the factory I'm really concerned...


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

A well executed job :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great detail Matt.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work Matt


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice one indeed

I get confused with bmw nowadays 3 series salon 4 doors 

4 series coupe 2 doors

Then they chuck in grand tourer and it all goes **** up a coupe becomes a bloody 4 door


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Cracking Work, Very nice finish.

When BMW first said there were doing a 4 series gran coupe first thought was "Oh No" but this does look really nice, I like the shape. This and 6 Series Gran coupe both good lookers.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

f4780y said:


> Hi Matt. Great job.
> 
> I'm really interested to hear how "new" is new? You mentioned and showed the transport wax in the pics.
> 
> ...


In my honest opinion, this car was incredibly well turned out. The marks on the paint were minimal, and the interior was finished well. I think it is fair to expect and accept a certain degree of wash damage. I have seen and worked on a hell of a lot worse i can tell you. So don't be too concerned, it really is very minimal in this thread. If yours is the same i would be happy, honestly



dubstyle said:


> Cracking Work, Very nice finish.
> 
> When BMW first said there were doing a 4 series gran coupe first thought was "Oh No" but this does look really nice, I like the shape. This and 6 Series Gran coupe both good lookers.


As a non bmw guy, i have to say i |REALLY liked the car. It had all the right extras and looked stunning. Beautiful interior too


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish achieved:thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

An outstanding result Matt, I picked up a few things from you there that have given me ideas for mine


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

stangalang said:


> In my honest opinion, this car was incredibly well turned out. The marks on the paint were minimal, and the interior was finished well. I think it is fair to expect and accept a certain degree of wash damage. I have seen and worked on a hell of a lot worse i can tell you. So don't be too concerned, it really is very minimal in this thread. If yours is the same i would be happy, honestly


Thanks. It arrives on Tuesday. Fingers crossed! 
Just in case, I've invested in a DA :buffer:


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

On form as usual matt


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice Matt :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, a beautiful car, but not the best colour I feel.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Great work again Matt - pro work at its best.:thumb:


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice work there


----------



## sohail (Jan 23, 2013)

Great job Matt loving the finish, its so easy to wash the car now, highly recommend you to anyone, thanks for the great service and excellent finish


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Good work. What did you use on the calipers and wheel hub?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice one Matt


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks great! :thumb:


----------

